# Anybody seen this giant Russian kid?



## Ralph P Morrico (Aug 26, 2006)

Pics of him been making the rounds in the bodybuilding boards lately, but nobody knows anything about him, except for one online Russian newspaper article saying he's turned 18 now:











(lol @ those 2 other kids in the background are like "ohhhh craaaap")

























(here he's doing an overall showdown with the adult class winners)






Well, I'm blown away. I swear if I looked at his face alone I wouldn't think he was a day over 16. Last time anything impressed me this much was when Britain's James Lewis came onto the scene years ago as a 19 year old. This is like Russia's equivalent. I think we'll be hearing a lot about this brat in the future.


----------



## GFR (Aug 26, 2006)

That is some good photoshop


----------



## Ralph P Morrico (Aug 26, 2006)

LOL, it's not a photoshop job, they're pictures from an official Russian coverage gallery. See the entire show gallery here: http://www.body-building.ru/copper/thumbnails.php?album=92


----------



## GFR (Aug 26, 2006)

Ralph P Morrico said:


> LOL, it's not a photoshop job, they're pictures from an official Russian coverage gallery. See the entire show gallery here: http://www.body-building.ru/copper/thumbnails.php?album=92


Who knows for sure??? All I know is he could be 18 or 28 and he could be real or photoshop. If he is 19 or less then I just feel sorry for him, abusing GH and roids at that age is just pathetic.


----------



## Ralph P Morrico (Aug 26, 2006)

Oh, of course, you'll never know for sure, even if you met him he could lie about his age. But, I typically go by beyond reasonable doubt, in this case his pics are on an official Russian bodybuilding site and this is the news article that had his age at turned 18 (and also an earlier pic of him during offseason bulk). That's enough for me.

As for drugs, I also wouldn't call every huge kid a druggie; he shows no overly sharp jaw, disdented abs, excessive vascularity, gyno or any other visible potential symptoms of their use. I wouldn't make a case for him either, but I've known enough naturally huge guys in my time to know not to throw roids comments around at every oversize brat who comes by. If he said he was natural I'd believe it.


----------



## mrmark (Aug 27, 2006)

Ralph P Morrico said:


> Oh, of course, you'll never know for sure, even if you met him he could lie about his age. But, I typically go by beyond reasonable doubt, in this case his pics are on an official Russian bodybuilding site and this is the news article that had his age at turned 18 (and also an earlier pic of him during offseason bulk). That's enough for me.
> 
> As for drugs, I also wouldn't call every huge kid a druggie; he shows no overly sharp jaw, disdented abs, excessive vascularity, gyno or any other visible potential symptoms of their use. I wouldn't make a case for him either, but I've known enough naturally huge guys in my time to know not to throw roids comments around at every oversize brat who comes by. If he said he was natural I'd believe it.



Are you really suggesting that an 18 year old could achieve that physique without steroids?


----------



## Ralph P Morrico (Aug 27, 2006)

Well, like I said, I've known enough naturally huge guys in my time to know not to throw roids comments around at every oversize brat who comes by. One of my best friends in high school was almost as strong as the top powerlifters in the school, and he barely ever worked out. All the guys in his family were over 7 feet tall and although he had a relatively high bodyfat percentage, his muscles were huge and solid as rock. He had a temper sometimes and punched through solid oak wall once. Another friend in cross country only ever ran and his legs were almost as big as people's waists. He had a kinda comical body because his upper was so small compared to his lower, which grew huge just from his running and walking around all the time. In fact, his legs were probably better than this guy's although he was taller so they didn't look as proportionally thick. Anyway, just two of many reasons why, if this guy said he was natural, I'd believe it. In fact, my brother's got a similar thing going on with calves and thighs, and his calves bigger than this kid's but he never exercises and has like 6 beers a day and only started cleaning up his diet after ending up hospitalized for a few days after some relatively important stuff shut down temporarily due to malnourishment (unfortunately, I've not been blessed with such genetics, and I have to work hard for my build). And yes I realize 95% of people couldn't pull off this physique no matter how hard they tried, but in all of Russia, one kid who's this size at 18 doesn't seem like a big stretch. There's far more to physical development than age. So, yes I guess I am suggesting that, but not just "an" 18 year old; one of a rare few fully mesomorphics.


----------



## mrmark (Aug 27, 2006)

Ralph, i can appreciate many aspects of the story you just told, especially about the fat+strong kinda guy but this kid is at the level of pros much older than he is. Just because he says he's natural doesn't make it true, just as the adverts in Flex with Jay saying 'I use only mega mass 5000!' isn't necessarily true either. 

As foreman said, if he truly is 18, then although he maybe getting in the game nice and early, what sacrifices has he made to get there through 'assisted' methods?


----------



## Ralph P Morrico (Aug 27, 2006)

Nah, he's awesome for sure, but he probably wouldn't place in a pro-show line-up of adults. Put a photo of him next to any pro and you'll realize how small he is by comparison. Maybe I'll make a comparison as a point of reference, but I'm too tired now.

I don't know about assisted methods, there's too little info besides "omg huge muscles" to make any kind of accusation, so I simply refrain. I believe it's possible without drug/illegal assists because I've seen such potential all over the place (even if it wasn't always met), and so I leave it at that until a reason beyond "he's big" comes up to question the naturality.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 27, 2006)

If those aren't photo shopped I would say that you have to be pretty naive to believe that an 18yr old can attain a physique like that without the use of drugs.  Absolutely no way in hell.


----------



## Ralph P Morrico (Aug 27, 2006)

Well, like I said, not just "an" or any random 18 year old. I don't have anything to add to the previous posts.

Anyway I didn't even mean to go that direction in the first place, just thought I'd share the most impressive thing I'd seen in teen bodybuilding in years and see if anybody else knew some stats or info on the dude, since it seems odd somebody that phenomenal would be so obscure.


----------



## mrmark (Aug 27, 2006)

Couldn't find a name for that 'kid' but if he is real, and not just photoshopped, then I'm sure he'll popping up again soon.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 27, 2006)

I still don't know.  Looking at that first picture, the head looks super imposed on the body.  it looks like a choppy photo shop job.


----------



## lnvanry (Aug 27, 2006)

P-funk said:


> I still don't know.  Looking at that first picture, the head looks super imposed on the body.  it looks like a choppy photo shop job.




He must take celltech


----------



## Ralph P Morrico (Aug 27, 2006)

The name was in the news article, if you can't read it, the name is Alexey Lesukov, or Lesha for short nick version of Alexey. Google has no info, which isn't surprising since anything about him is probably in Russian and would have to be searched for using a Russian search engine and the Russian character set. But apparently this was his first show, so you'll probably be hearing more in years to come.


----------



## GFR (Aug 27, 2006)

Ralph P Morrico said:


> Well, like I said, I've known enough naturally huge guys in my time to know not to throw roids comments around at every oversize brat who comes by. One of my best friends in high school was almost as strong as the top powerlifters in the school, and he barely ever worked out.* All the guys in his family were over 7 feet tall* and although he had a relatively high bodyfat percentage, his muscles were huge and solid as rock. He had a temper sometimes *and punched through solid oak wall once.* Another friend in cross country only ever ran and *his legs were almost as big as people's waists*. He had a kinda comical body because his upper was so small compared to his lower, which grew huge just from his running and walking around all the time. In fact, his legs were probably better than this guy's although he was taller so they didn't look as proportionally thick. Anyway, just two of many reasons why, if this guy said he was natural, I'd believe it. In fact, my brother's got a similar thing going on with calves and thighs, and his calves bigger than this kid's but he never exercises and has like 6 beers a day and only started cleaning up his diet after ending up hospitalized for a few days after some relatively important stuff shut down temporarily due to malnourishment (unfortunately, I've not been blessed with such genetics, and I have to work hard for my build). And yes I realize 95% of people couldn't pull off this physique no matter how hard they tried, but in all of Russia, one kid who's this size at 18 doesn't seem like a big stretch. There's far more to physical development than age. So, yes I guess I am suggesting that, but not just "an" 18 year old; one of a rare few fully mesomorphics.


I'm 8 feet tall and once got so mad I beat up a Lion and ate it raw. MY shoe size is 25 and I can shit Gold.


----------



## fufu (Aug 27, 2006)

True Story. You can also make one hell of a pepper omelet with your mind powers.


----------



## BigDyl (Aug 27, 2006)

True Story, one time Foreman miltary pressed an 18 wheeler for reps--warmup weight.


----------



## musclepump (Aug 27, 2006)

Poor kid. I wonder how tall he would have been.


----------



## GFR (Aug 27, 2006)

musclepump said:


> Poor kid. I wonder how tall he would have been.


My guess is 8 to 9  feet tall


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 28, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> I'm 8 feet tall and once got so mad I beat up a Lion and ate it raw. MY shoe size is 25 and I can shit Gold.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 28, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> If he is 19 or less then I just feel sorry for him, abusing GH and roids at that age is just pathetic.



why can't it be genetics?


----------



## viet_jon (Aug 28, 2006)

PHOTOSHOP'd imo


----------



## musclepump (Aug 28, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:


> why can't it be genetics?


 
Because no one has the genetics for that.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 28, 2006)

musclepump said:


> Because no one has the genetics for that.



how do you know?


----------



## musclepump (Aug 28, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:


> how do you know?


 
Because I'm all-knowing? The human body isn't made to do that naturally at such a young age. Hormones such as the old favorite myostatin prevent it; the thyroid, pituitary gland, the insulin sensitivity and properties of the somatomedin receptor; he would have to have many, many absurdly rare genetic deformities to do that.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 28, 2006)

musclepump said:


> Because I'm all-knowing? The human body isn't made to do that naturally at such a young age. Hormones such as the old favorite myostatin prevent it; the thyroid, pituitary gland, the insulin sensitivity and properties of the somatomedin receptor; he would have to have many, many absurdly rare genetic deformities to do that.



what if he has an "inactive" myostatin gene?


----------



## musclepump (Aug 28, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:


> what if he has an "inactive" myostatin gene?



Then that's one piece of the equation; for someone to have all the genetic changes to do achieve that, at that age, naturally, I think would be impossible.


----------



## GFR (Aug 28, 2006)

musclepump said:


> Because no one has the genetics for that.


I agree 100%


----------



## Arnold (Aug 28, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> I agree 100%



I disagree 100%.


----------



## GFR (Aug 28, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:


> I disagree 100%.


Not to flame you but if you think he is natural then you have no idea about bodybuilding at all. Pluss no idea about the natural human body.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 28, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> Not to flame you but if you think he is natural then you have no idea about bodybuilding at all. Pluss no idea about the natural human body.



I think it's possible that he is "natural", that is quite different than me truley thinking or believing he is natural.

I think you underestimate the human body and genetics. I have seen a few "freaks" in my time that you and I both would have sworn up and down were on drugs, that is why I am not as quick as you to doubt.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 28, 2006)

Not to mention, if you look back in history up until this point today, humans are getting bigger and stronger over the decades. Today's 12-13 year old kids are growing to be 6+ inches tall and they are fully grown and mature. Take a look at the little league world series. There's a kid on the Saudi Arabia team who is 6'8" with a size 19 shoe.

Back then, the majority of the population was not as big and strong as today's generation. Hockey was more finesse back then but now it's fast and brutally rough. Same with football.

I'm not saying the kid is natural or he's on drugs. But it can be possible if he has freakish genetics. Even if he juices, who cares? His physique is stunning but to be that big at a young age is sort of a waste. He should be out enjoying his life while he can rather than focusing every ounce of energy in the gym and in the kitchen.


----------



## 2JZ (Sep 3, 2006)

I read up on him where he claims to have "tried steroids" but never followed through with full cycles.


----------



## GFR (Sep 3, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:


> *I think it's possible that he is "natural"*, that is quite different than me truley thinking or believing he is natural.
> 
> I think you underestimate the human body and genetics. I have seen a few "freaks" in my time that you and I both would have sworn up and down were on drugs, that is why I am not as quick as you to doubt.


----------



## GFR (Sep 3, 2006)

2JZ said:


> I read up on him where he claims to have "tried steroids" but never followed through with full cycles.


Is he the son of Bill Clinton?


----------



## Nate K (Sep 3, 2006)

I would believe 20-with no steroids but not 18.


----------



## GFR (Sep 3, 2006)

Nate K said:


> I would believe 20-with no steroids but not 18.


----------



## lnvanry (Sep 8, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> Is he the son of Bill Clinton?


 post of the week


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 8, 2006)

pics 5 and 6 the edges of his head are really grainy


----------



## lnvanry (Sep 8, 2006)

FishOrCutBait said:


> pics 5 and 6 the edges of his head are really grainy



thats how you're supposed to look...thats how you look when you pull 10lbs of water in 24hrs.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 8, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


>



dude, you think anyone bigger than you is on roids!


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:


> dude, you think anyone bigger than you is on roids!


It's not the kids size it is the look of his body that is chemical. But yes at 18 he is bigger than 90% of the pros in the 70's so I think he is on the gass.


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 13, 2006)

Anyone know what size he is? Dude is a straight pimp...


----------



## Deeznuts (Sep 18, 2006)

These pictures are in no way photoshoped and are in fact from an actual contest. The kid's name is Alexey Lesukov.

He obviously has some outstanding genetics. With that quality of muscle, at his age, anabolics are in question, but how many pros do you know that DIDN'T start that early or earlier? Not many.


----------



## Tatyana (Sep 18, 2006)

mrmark said:


> Are you really suggesting that an 18 year old could achieve that physique without steroids?




There are a couple 18 year old boys in my gym with freaky great physiques who haven't done any gear and haven't trained that hard. 

I will see if James will let me take a pic of his arms for this thread. HUGE! And a really nice shape. He doesn't do legs though 

SO if you started at 13, it is possible.

Most people do think it is gear though.

His shoulders do not have that rounded look either, and the nose often changes as well. 

x
x
x

T


----------

